# Kiko Jumps in the shower!



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys!!

I can not seem to ever get a decent shower anymore. Kiko sneaks in before I even notice! 

I do not crate him... so putting him in a crate is not going to happen. Its annoying for several reasons... but the biggest one being that while I should be having the time to dry myself off, and get ready for work or whatever, but no... now I need to dry him up first. Then he gets hyper for a few minutes. Then he settles down and will sleep for a long time. That part I like!!! lol

So, I am wondering if anyone else has this problem? When I close the door, he barks the whole time, and I do not get a peaceful shower. And he can just sneak himself through the curtain, and jump in the tub! He loves the water!!

Sometimes I take advantage and use this as his bath time... But most days I dont want to do that. 

So sorry for the rant!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah naughty Kiko! I think if it were me I would just have to put up with the barking at the door and hope that he would learn in time to settle and wait there until you've finished. You could try and teach him this by treating him as soon as he quietens down outside the door and hopefully this would teach him nice associations with learning to wait until you're ready to come out. I appreciate it's not always as easy at it sounds and Biscuit barks the whole house down if I leave him behind a door but sometimes I just have to! x


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. Yes... I think I will just have to shut him out. I am so not used to closing the door ever... living alone for so long. But I guess its time to start!


----------

